# Bringing your maltese with you places



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I've noticed that some people on this forum say how they've taken their maltese to a shop (that isnt animal related) and get complimented, etc... but that makes me wonder- how do they do it without getting in trouble for bringing their pet inside?
I hate having to leave poor Roxy at home whenever I go out besides to Petsmart.







If you all use a pet carrier, do they allow it everywhere? Are there certain places in particular you've found they still say no?
Because I'd love to take Roxy with me, but right now it seems the only way would be leaving her in the car while I do whatever and that's just inhumane! ESPECIALLY in Texas during the summer, but nonetheless any season.
I'd love feedback on how exactly any of you who take your dog places with you (besides animal related stores) go about doing so, as I'd love to do so too.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi There,

I have taken Pacino a lot of places...We have gone to Home Depot with his daddy and me, I have taken him to the mall into a few stores in there, etc. Here in Jersey as long as there is no food in the store like restaurants, grocery stores, or a posted sign saying no dogs, then I am good to go.

I don't have a carrier or a stroller, I just carry him under my arm...he especially liked the escalators!! LOL
I did not put him on the floor at all as I wasn't sure how they would like that, but he was fine!

Good luck, all I can say is test the waters and if someone says something ask them where their sign is posted! If I think it is a non pet friendly store then I will leave him home but I have not had a problem so far....

I do not know where you live and I do know that some fellow members had a few problems but all in all I really have not had a problem.

Good luck!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have actually taken Scooby to a couple of places but in his stroller. The best thing is to call the place you are going to before you leave and ask if it is permitted to bring Roxi along and tell them that she is small and will be confined. Otherwise some places do have signs stating that pets are not permitted inside, especially if there are food items in the store. 
I would rather not leave Scooby in the car either for his safety sake in the warmer weather because a car's inside temperature can heat up very quickly in the milder weather which can cause dehydration very quickly. You are wise to consider that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We take Bella Mia and Sir Micro with us many places. Department stores, Home Depot, Lowe's, Hallmark, Hard Rock Cafe, Blockbuster, Target, etc, they have even been into our local Library and Publix (Grocery store) when they were in their bag and down in the cart. No one knew they were there.We took Bella Mia to a Planetarium Show one night, that was fun, leaning back in the seats looking up at the heaven's wonders and Bella laying on my lap. More often then not, though, they are in their bags. How can someone protest to something you are carrying in a bag? As long as it's not barking.









I really enjoy when we run into a dog lover or Malt lover... Mr Wookie will really be a traveling doggie.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> We have actually taken Scooby to a couple of places but in his stroller. The best thing is to call the place you are going to before you leave and ask if it is permitted to bring Roxi along and tell them that she is small and will be confined. Otherwise some places do have signs stating that pets are not permitted inside, especially if there are food items in the store.
> I would rather not leave Scooby in the car either for his safety sake in the warmer weather because a car's inside temperature can heat up very quickly in the milder weather which can cause dehydration very quickly. You are wise to consider that.
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I feel dumb,







I never even thought of that! Calling to see if it's alright as long as she's confined, that's genius! haha. I'll DEFINATELY start doing that.







That'd be better than going somewhere just assuming she'd be allowed in, only to find out she isnt and have to make the trip there for nothing. Thanks 





> We take Bella Mia and Sir Micro with us many places. Department stores, Home Depot, Lowe's, Hallmark, Hard Rock Cafe, Blockbuster, Target, etc, they have even been into our local Library and Publix (Grocery store) when they were in their bag and down in the cart. No one knew they were there.We took Bella Mia to a Planetarium Show one night, that was fun, leaning back in the seats looking up at the heaven's wonders and Bella laying on my lap. More often then not, though, they are in their bags. How can someone protest to something you are carrying in a bag? As long as it's not barking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true, as long as Roxy's behaving and nestled in her bag/carrier, I dont see why anyone would say anything against it. Restuarant-wise I understand as some people have allergies to animal fur, etc and if the fur just so happened to end up shedding somehow near their food: voila, a chance for them to sue the restaurant for allowing animals in the first place.
As for places such as Blockbuster, Home Depot, Target, etc... I dont see why they'd care.












> Hi There,
> 
> I have taken Pacino a lot of places...We have gone to Home Depot with his daddy and me, I have taken him to the mall into a few stores in there, etc. Here in Jersey as long as there is no food in the store like restaurants, grocery stores, or a posted sign saying no dogs, then I am good to go.
> 
> ...


 I live in San Antonio, Texas. 
Do you recall any specific places in particular some members here have had a few problems with dealing with taking their pups inside?
Personally, I dont think I'd want to carry Roxy everywhere, only because if I end up shopping, I'll only have one arm to work with to carry anything. Not that I shop a lot or anything...








But yes, I'll definately have to test the waters, bwahaha.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Michelle--
As you may have already read in other posts, I take my Perri literally everywhere. He's a very good boy and never barks--he just goes right to sleep in his bag. I have two carriers for him--one that he can stick his head out of for places he's "allowed" and a discreet one that you can't see into for places he's not! No one even knows he's in there and I've never had a problem. I'd say get a "discreet" carrier and as long as Roxy is good in it, go for it and have fun!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I live in San Antonio, Texas.
> Do you recall any specific places in particular some members here have had a few problems with dealing with taking their pups inside?
> Personally, I dont think I'd want to carry Roxy everywhere, only because if I end up shopping, I'll only have one arm to work with to carry anything. Not that I shop a lot or anything...
> 
> ...


Aww I was in San Antonio last Fall and LOVED it! Your City Walk is the VERY best I have ever seen. I wished the whole time I was there, that Bella Mia was with me.

I agree with you, if you know you are going to do bigger shopping and be alone, taking Roxy with you may not be the thing to do. Many times my daughter and I go out and take only one of the dogs so we can trade off who carries. Bella Mia is a better "traveler" then Sir Micro since he will bark every so often.

The only place we have gone that didn't allow them in, was Boca Raton Community Center, OF all places!

Have fun!
Melanie


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I've noticed that some people on this forum say how they've taken their maltese to a shop (that isnt animal related) and get complimented, etc... but that makes me wonder- how do they do it without getting in trouble for bringing their pet inside?
> I hate having to leave poor Roxy at home whenever I go out besides to Petsmart.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a carrier that straps on my chest to carry my little ones in at work. It's black mesh, and they can sit down in it or put their paws on it to look out. I like this arrangement because it leaves both hands free.
Now, when you have to "sneak" one in as I had to do Pocket Friday, I have a small crochet type purse he goes in. I just put this on my shoulder and go on with it. He had to go to work with me Friday because he is still prone to sugar lows, and I can't trust him to eat when I'm gone. and I was in a location I couldn't come home to check on him. Unfortunately, I needed to make a stop at Walmart, and that Chinese restaurant was so tempting, so he went in there too. I fed him egg yolk and chicken while we were in the restaurant, and he didn't make a peep. And on that note, I've had a long time Maltese breeder suggest a little egg yolk for those finiky eaters to help prevent sugar lows. They do like it.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I have taken Di into two different Malls and no one has ever said anything. I of course don't go into any place in the mall that has food cause I am sure they would say something with health codes and all...One mall I took her in a carrier but took her out so she was on a leash but I was carrying her. The second I just took her on a leash and carried her....I never let her down once...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When I was in Target yesterday shopping for doggy thingies...the cashier was 
gushing over the cute dresses and asked what type dogs I had. I told her and
she asked why I didn't have them with me. My reply was, of course, you all 
have a grocery so I figured I'd get thrown out. She said, oh no, that she checks
women out often with dogs in their bags. Haha! It just depends on the store.
Of course, it also depends on how quiet your baby is too. I have taken mine to 
dinner where there is patio dining. No one seemed to mind.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> We take Bella Mia and Sir Micro with us many places. Department stores, Home Depot, Lowe's, Hallmark, Hard Rock Cafe, Blockbuster, Target, etc, they have even been into our local Library and Publix (Grocery store) when they were in their bag and down in the cart. No one knew they were there.We took Bella Mia to a Planetarium Show one night, that was fun, leaning back in the seats looking up at the heaven's wonders and Bella laying on my lap. More often then not, though, they are in their bags. How can someone protest to something you are carrying in a bag? As long as it's not barking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe...well we definitely take Miko everywhere!!! You need a carrier that's not very obvious and a doggie that loves to go places







!!! We do it more often when we work (at nights and weekends) because I feel guilty leaving Miko again (since he can't come to work with me). I know its wrong, but we even take him into restaurants. In our defense, there are a lot more restaurants closing down because of health violations in the kitchen, not customers bringing in little dogs in the bag. We have been "discovered" a few times in the last few years, but never asked to leave







!!

Miko has been to malls, grocery stores, restaurants, movie theaters and even a museum once!!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">i agree with the masses. I take jinx with me literally everywhere. I have a very discreet bag that I carry him in and no one is the wiser. Also, jinx is so quiet I sometimes forget that he is with me LOL.
In a nutshell, as long as the bag that your baby is in doesn't say "Dog Here" and he is discreetly covered, you shouldn't have any problems. </span>


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

We take Rudy to many places.We never ever leave him in the car.I have a Poochie Bag that I carry him in to some places.You will get to know which places are pet friendly and which are not.I'm from Texas as well but I live in Oklahoma right now.I think Oklahoma is a more pet friendly place than Texas.It's not often that anyone says anything to me here.Some of the places that I often take Rudy in both states is Home Depot,Loews,Hobby lobby,MJ designs,Tuesday Morning,Garden centers and to the malls.When I go to the mall I put Rudy in his stroller and I keep a little baby blanket in the pouch so that I can cover the front when in places such as the food areas.Just in case the mall security is hanging around.







I also take him to Star Bucks and any place that has an outdoor type place to eat.so far so good.The key is to keep a low profile in some malls.Such as the Galleria in Dallas.No Barking!!!







I take treats and Rudy's water bottle.It's just like having a baby again.We have also taken him in the poochie bag to Jasons Deli and Frudruckers.No one saw him or I'm sure we would have had to get our food to go.My husband loves Rudy so much that he puts up with it all and always tells Rudy that we sure have lowered our standards of dining out because of him.LOL Just go for it.The worse thing that can happen is they ask you leave. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I take Angie everywhere...it's a little bit harder with two now, especially since Angel is bigger, but I still take them everywhere they have a shopping cart....supermarkets are technically off limits due to the dept of health...but, I have gone into pathmark at night with Angie...probably won't do it with both, because they can get fined.

Places I've taken them:

Home Depot
Joane's craft store
Mace's close out
Michael's craft store
Telco discount
Bed and Bath
Pet Smart
Staples - Max pooped in there once so, now I hesitate going in there
Lowe's home store
The Dollar Tree
Toys R Us
The post office (alot)
the Bank
the mall, this is rare, I am not fond of the mall.

Places I probably was pushing my luck?

Red Lobster, we requested a booth and I got her to sleep in her carrier.
Ruby Tuesdays for lunch...as soon as I settled her in her carrier she was asleep...while we ate.

With two, I won't be sneaking them in to restaurants, though. Plush in some posh stores in the city, even bloomies...you have these little toys dogs in little post purses all the time...who is going to turn away a Park avenue princess with her posh pooch and lose that kind of business, not many.


................and probably some I forget. I do need a bigger carrier, I am working on that. They only get left in the car if I am a few minutes to run in and out....the windows are open and it is still cool in NYC.

Once in this Liquidators store the security guard said "how'd you sneak two in" and I said, I don't sneak, I shop here all the time....they are a little better when they know you as a customer and they know you have a friendly dog. Angie is used to being approached and touched by young and old...she is pretty much indifferent to it...Max used to give love back...but, she just doesn't. Angel is a nervous dog and I tell people that he is, so he won't be overwhelmed with strangers.

I pretty much know my neighborhood, and alot of store managers know me....

.............oh, and I have therapy sessions, and she attends with me...and she is part of my therapy....my doc has met her and everything....I want her to get used to hospitals and offices...I want her to be a therapy dog in a year, if she enjoys it, anyway.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

We take Noelle as many places as we can -- the only thing we haven't tried is the grocery store and restaurants. We've gone in drug stores, funiture stores, nursing homes, gift shops, Sears, Wild Bird feed stores, Wal-Mart (1 time successfully and one time asked to leave) and, of course, PetSmart. We have a couple of bags for Noelle - but they are pretty obviously Doggie Bags. Does anyone have any photos they can post of the more 'discrete' bags?

Thanks.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I've noticed that some people on this forum say how they've taken their maltese to a shop (that isnt animal related) and get complimented, etc... but that makes me wonder- how do they do it without getting in trouble for bringing their pet inside?
> I hate having to leave poor Roxy at home whenever I go out besides to Petsmart.
> 
> 
> ...


 We have a "dog friendly" mall in our area so we go there often but we also go to Home Depot, Lowes, Michaels, Ben Franklin, Bank, drug stores, etc. pretty much anywhere they don't have food...oh except for Food Lion Grocercy Store. We used to own a small pet supply store located at a strip mall next to Food Lion. Kissi went to work with me everyday. When I left at nite I would often take Kissi with me to Food Lion to pick up a few things. All of the employees there knew her and never said anything. One nite I was in line and the checker was petting Kissi while I wrote a check...I noticed the lady in line behind me about to have a COW in the store so we quickly left. A couple of days later when I went in I was told that the lady had complained so I could not bring her back in the store. The funny thing was that when the lady complained to the cashier and made mention that she had "touched the dog and then touched her food" the cashier told her that Kissi was probably cleaner than most of the people that shopped in the store and they touched the food!!! I can't believe she didn't loose her job!! I have learned to ask if there is not a sign and have found most places don't object.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Hi There,
> 
> I have taken Pacino a lot of places...We have gone to Home Depot with his daddy and me, I have taken him to the mall into a few stores in there, etc. Here in Jersey as long as there is no food in the store like restaurants, grocery stores, or a posted sign saying no dogs, then I am good to go.
> 
> ...



I cant speak for you guys in the States, but here in western australia, I find if there aint no sign that says NO DOGs and it is not a food store, then I take Chloe in. Sometimes I am carrying her, and sometimes she is in her stroller.

Ive never put her down in a shop on the floor. So they cant say that she is going to potty etc.

Sometime, before I have gone into a store, if I see the owner near by, I usually say 'is it ok for me to bring my baby in?' and most times they say it is ok. Then they are more interested in Chloe than me! But that's fine by me!!
















If they say 'no', then I dont go into the store and take my business somewhere else where my dog is wanted.!!









Ive never left her in the car when I go into a shop. If I know that I am going to the supermarket, then I leave Chloe at home and not in the car.

Love me, Love my dog - thats my motto.









Anyway Chloe is so darn cute looking, just like the rest of our malts, they cant refuse you!!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> We have a "dog friendly" mall in our area so we go there often but we also go to Home Depot, Lowes, Michaels, Ben Franklin, Bank, drug stores, etc. pretty much anywhere they don't have food...oh except for Food Lion Grocercy Store. We used to own a small pet supply store located at a strip mall next to Food Lion. Kissi went to work with me everyday. When I left at nite I would often take Kissi with me to Food Lion to pick up a few things. All of the employees there knew her and never said anything. One nite I was in line and the checker was petting Kissi while I wrote a check...I noticed the lady in line behind me about to have a COW in the store so we quickly left. A couple of days later when I went in I was told that the lady had complained so I could not bring her back in the store. The funny thing was that when the lady complained to the cashier and made mention that she had "touched the dog and then touched her food" the cashier told her that Kissi was probably cleaner than most of the people that shopped in the store and they touched the food!!! I can't believe she didn't loose her job!! I have learned to ask if there is not a sign and have found most places don't object.
> Kissi's Mom[/B]


 HAHA, I'm glad the cashier stood up for Kissi! Because it's definately true, these animals- at least the ones in spoiled maltese, arent called spoiled for nothing, we take better care of them than ourselves. I know Roxy's more clean than a lot of people in Texas, I'm quite sure Kissi is the same.







I dont see why that lady would start giving birth to clawed kittens about it, tons of people constantly touch the food before she even buys it- especially fruits and veggies. Just because it's a dog doesnt mean it's enormously dirty. I know where Roxy's been- she's been with me at home! haha. Oh well, people like that will always find something to complain about... had I been the lady behind you, I would've asked if I could pet Kissi too!









What I'm getting from all the replies is that food places such as grocery stores and restaurants: dont try, well, I wont try, it'll look odd me feeding my "purse" anyway, hehe.
Also, it seems no matter what state/country, just follow the sign if there is one, saying, "No Dogs Allowed." If there isnt one, assume they allow and bring my pup right in, in her carrier.
Always keep the dog in a stroller, carrier, or holding them. Never let them down to walk with you, this I already knew, but I'm glad it was pointed out anyway







Because it's very true, I'm sure someone's more likely to say something against having your dog in there if they think he/she is going to use it as a bathroom while you shop. haha.
It also sounds like apparently, Home Depot, Michael's, Hobby Lobby are very animal-friendly stores as more than one person has replied speaking of those stores! 
Quite frankly, I'll just have to try my luck and test the waters. See where she can and cant go around here, besides, you all are right- if she's not allowed in where there's no sign, they'll simply ask us to leave as they had no warnings.
Now, I just need to get a carrier, I'll probably try doing that today.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I've only taken Chloe in a few places and had no problem. I have heard that WalMart doesn't allow dogs and will kick people out.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

We take Rocco everywhere! He is always in his carrier. We don't bring him into restaurants any more because he sometimes barks. Usually if people do spot him they just want to see him.
They love him at Target.









Lisa & Rocco


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the information! I plan on taking Siena to most places also. I already have a nice dog carrier purse for her. I can't wait!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I live in a small town north of edmonton (so northern alberta for those of you who dont know canada). I cant take her much anywhere with me, Dying her hair, Dressing her up and even bringing her out to parties I have people in shock for so bringing her out to stores I think would be outrageous. I have broughther into the craft store a few times without any problem. I have heard its okay to bring them into Winners but I havnt tried that yet. I have wanted so badly to bring her (in a carrier) to Value Village to size out baby clothes ( not letting her try them on for allergy reasons but just to compare by the body) but I am afraid that I would get kicked out, not to mention no one I know will come with me if I am carrying a little dog in a purse, they find it all crazy. 

My point of this ramble is it all depends on what kind of place you live in. Larger cities I would bet are a little less strict and have probibly seen more of that than a little town of ********.









Amy & (the ever homebound) Kita


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't take Sparkey anywhere other than petco. and even in Petco I have a really hard time managing him. He makes his famous whining noise from the beginning to end when I put him in the cart or hold him. no way I can hide him anywhere. He loves to ride in the car and stick his head out. now I got a car seat so I don't know how that will work. I haven't tried it. 

I work in a computer store and if I see someone that left her dog in the car I tell them you have to bring your dog in.







then I just play with the dog and forget all about my customer. many of them pee on the carpet here too. but it's ok. I'm trying to convince the boss to get hardwood or tile for here and in the mean time I'll ask some dogs to help me out


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I take Vinny everywhere, he hasn't been out of my site for 6 months, since my surgery actually. I have been seeing a doctor the last few months because of anxiety. I have been researching the idea of Psychiatric Service Dogs and think Vinny is a great candidate, he really helps to relieve my anxious feelings when I am out, especially in a crowd. I mentioned it to my Dr. brought the pamphlets for him to read and he didn't look at them, told me he was convinced, he sees my interaction with Vinny and has written a letter stating he recommends Vinny be allowed to accompany me in all public areas. I don't know how this will hold up if we are ever confronted, he is very quiet and discrete in his bag, and has been for the last year and a half since he was a puppy. He does not have any formal training and isn't a certified Service Dog, he just knows what I need and has the ability to comfort me by touch, I can reach into his bag anytime I am feeling a panic attack coming on.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I take Vinny everywhere, he hasn't been out of my site for 6 months, since my surgery actually. I have been seeing a doctor the last few months because of anxiety. I have been researching the idea of Psychiatric Service Dogs and think Vinny is a great candidate, he really helps to relieve my anxious feelings when I am out, especially in a crowd. I mentioned it to my Dr. brought the pamphlets for him to read and he didn't look at them, told me he was convinced, he sees my interaction with Vinny and has written a letter stating he recommends Vinny be allowed to accompany me in all public areas. I don't know how this will hold up if we are ever confronted, he is very quiet and discrete in his bag, and has been for the last year and a half since he was a puppy. He does not have any formal training and isn't a certified Service Dog, he just knows what I need and has the ability to comfort me by touch, I can reach into his bag anytime I am feeling a panic attack coming on.[/B]


Good for Vinny...it is amazing how they know exactly what you need and when you need it!! I have nerve damage in my throat from anesthesia (sp?) and when I go into spasm I have a very difficult time breathing...I pick Kissi up and sit in my recliner...she climbs up on my chest and when I begin to feel her little heartbeat on my chest the spasms almost always begin to ease and my breathing is less labored.
Hmmm.....have you thought of having someone make him a vest like the service dogs wear....do you think anyone would ask if he is certified? 
Keep up the good work Vinny!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words. They are amazing little ones aren't they.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, Walmart has told me dogs not allowed and so has Target...so, I say...I'm leaving, anyway...and I pay for my stuff...then I go.

ONe lady in Walmart got a bit jumpy with me...and I said, excuse me, you speak to me properly, I am STILL a customer...lower your voice...well, I'll be damned if someone is going to talk to me in an unappropriate manner dog or no dog...she was in my carrier the whole time...so honestly didn't give a rats ass what she thought...I bought what I wanted and left.

Target has said no dogs before getting in...but, the Target on Staten Island has not minded...they are new here...and the young kids working there love to see the dog...brightens their work day a bit.

Their alot better than some of the cranky kids I've come across screeming in the isles.


I told my nephew...next Target employee that says "no dogs allowed in here" I will respond with "well, who let you in, then"..................my nephew says that i'm mean...LOLOLOL.

She is not a dog dammit, she's my baby.

hmmmm, 7-11 up the block from me adore her...they pet her an everything...and it's a food place. It's a run in and out place, though.


You only live once, and they only live such a short time...I want it to be a nicely lived life, atleast.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I took Tango to my nail salon a few weeks ago. My manicurist has a station in a room by herself, so no one really knew Tango was there! I also take him in the car if I'm going to a drive-thru. I want to take him more places, but my problem is that he doesn't really like the bag that I got for him. It has a mesh covering in the front, so he can see out. The problem is when I put him in it he scratches to get out and eventually starts barking! How can I train him to like his bag?







I would also like to see some of these less obvious bags that don't say "I have a dog". LOL.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> I took Tango to my nail salon a few weeks ago. My manicurist has a station in a room by herself, so no one really knew Tango was there! I also take him in the car if I'm going to a drive-thru. I want to take him more places, but my problem is that he doesn't really like the bag that I got for him. It has a mesh covering in the front, so he can see out. The problem is when I put him in it he scratches to get out and eventually starts barking! How can I train him to like his bag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lola has not liked her carrier since we first got her at 12 weeks old...i think some dogs want to be out and about seeing EVERYTHING while some are very calm and don't mine. sounds like ours are the curious types! its ok though, i just carry her in the store i can take her in, which is almost any EXCEPT for markets and restaurants (i here in france dogs are welcomed in restaurants, big ones too!). oh well, maybe one day!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I told my hairdresser about Fenway and she was mad I didn't bring him in, she said they always have dogs coming in, the owner has two Yorkies and they come in alot. I think I'll bring him soon...my gray hairs are wink at me everytime I look in the mirror


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I have never left Zoey behind...ever. I'm the one who gets separation anxiety!!!

I found a cloth daypack and had a black mesh screen put in so she can see out (and breathe!). Nobody knows she's there. That's for walking around. I also have the indognito bag with drawstring opening (she can open zippers) for sitting on the floor at places, like other homes, restaurants, etc. She is perfectly quiet except sometimes when she smells another dog close by!!!

I would love to get her some kind of service dog certification, but she gets too excited around other people and animals--Miss Social, official greeter! Oh well....


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I am very sensitive and respectful of store's rules regarding dogs. I have, however, enjoyed a pedicure with my little Deja sitting quietly on my lap. I have taken her into my local health food store...they just love her. (they sell vitamins and herbs). I have also taken her to the Stanford mall (this is a beautiful outdoor mall)...many of the stores there allow dogs and you will even find some stores providing water bowls just outside their doors. I have never gone to this mall without seeing many dogs strolling along with their owners. And she has stayed with my husband and I at a dog friendly hotel. That was great fun because they provided their doggy guest with a little basket filled with blanket, treats, water bowl and welcome dog guest letter. I remember recently when I attended a function at the St. Francis Hotel in San Francisco that I saw many dogs in the lobby when guests were checking in. Many 4 & 5 star hotels are changing their policies on accepting dogs.

Deja loves traveling in the car and does not want to get out when we get home...so I decided to take her with me on tour days (I sell real estate). I do leave her in the car (locked) but it is only for a few moments while I run in to tour a home and then I am back and on to the next house. She loves it! I only do this on cooler days but it is great company. I head home to drop her off before heading to the office for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I have never left Zoey behind...ever. I'm the one who gets separation anxiety!!!
> 
> ....[/B]






ME TOO!!! LOLOLOL


My dog carrier is silver metalic and black faux fur, it really doesn't look like a carrier...it only has the mesh zip top and the short leash thingy on the inside to show it's for dogs...otherwise, you would never know.

I need a bigger one for the summer now...I was thinking the ones that are hot pink stripes....looks nice and summery and they come in bigger sizes, now that I have to lug around two of them.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> II have also taken her to the Stanford mall (this is a beautiful outdoor mall)...many of the stores there allow dogs and you will even find some stores providing water bowls just outside their doors. I have never gone to this mall without seeing many dogs strolling along with their owners.[/B]


I love the Stanford mall!!! I have seen a number of dogs there and I have brought Miko there as well.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Like the others have said I take Matrix just about everywhere. We go to Wal-Mart (non food section), Target, Office Max, Home Depot, Loews, Expo, Malls and even the eye doctor (which was located in the Mall). I usually take him to a petstore, like PetsMart and Petco, once per week so he can walk around in a store. He is quite content with being in his carrier. The carrier we have for him was purchased from PetsMart. It's green with two handles and a little mess...it passes for my purse 95% of the time. I try not to draw attention to him just in case someone gets upset. Truth be told, he rather come in with us than wait at home or in the car b/c when we get back he starts to tell us off (barks like crazy). My fiance took him to Publix once in his old carrier (a bright yellow duffle bag looking carrier) and was caught and told not to bring him back in there. I warned him about that but he felt like he could have gotten away with it. I think Matrix didn't like that carrier b/c he used to whined whenever we put him in there...now he never whines. I think he didn't like the old carrier b/c it wasn't cushiony soft and was probably too big so he was sliding a lot...lol. We have another smaller carrier that looks like a duffle bag (for my fiance) and I put his pillow and blanket in there and he didn't seemed to mind that either. My mom wanted me to bring him into Waffle House this past weekend but I felt guilty about doing that. I wish we had more pet friendly restaurants in Atl b/c I would like for him to experience fine dining just once..haha.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda doesn't like carriers, when she was smaller I put her in her pet purse, she liked it but as she grew she would bark and cause all sorts of problems. I use to take her in to Target, Walmart(but I was told not to bring her back) Post office, yesterday I took her in a drug store, I just carried her, the clerk loved her. I now have a stroller for her and she likes it better. I do wish she would have been quiet and enjoyed her pet carrier, I miss her when we are not together. This summer I am going to take her to the mall in her stroller and Joann fabrics, we will see how she does.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

B.H. (before Harley), Bella went everywhere but restaurants. She's been to furniture stores, Office Depot, Home Depot, the Mall, and the Post Office. I'm not sure why, but she loves the post office. Now that I have two, its hard to take them most places because they get each other all excited and they won't be quiet. Don't feel to bad for them though, becuase they both still get to go to Petco, the Long Johns Drive through, and the post office. The post office has a no dog sign on the cashier entrance where you buy stamps and stuff, but there's no sign on the ouside door where the PO boxes are, so they check the mail with me. The post office people have caught me numerous times, but they're nice and pretend not to see or just smile at them. I think I'm going to start walking on the school track in my neighborhood and bring the dogs with me. I have to be careful with Bella because she will pretend to like a stranger and then snap at them, but I think i'll put them in their stroller and that way they can become better socialized and walk on the leash eventually.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I wish we had more pet friendly restaurants in Atl b/c I would like for him to experience fine dining just once..haha.[/B]


the only place we had trouble in atlanta (we only tried outdoor patio places) was Willy's on Roswell Rd. the Willy's down on Piedmont was fine with the dogs outside, and even brought us water for the dogs. do you ever go out to Kennesaw? you can bring Matrix to Top Dogs on Busbee Pkwy, Suzette will certainly welcome you with Matrix any time! Tell her that Buttercup sent you









ann marie and the "i lub restaurants too!!!" buttercup


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I've taken Princess almost everywhere.. I just have her in my arms.. luckily, most of the places around here are very animal friendly.. there is so many outdoor shopping areas and restaurants as well and everyone is out there with thier pets. My favorite place here is Santana Row, where they have a farmers market and lotsa outdoor shopping and foods..


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I've taken Princess almost everywhere.. I just have her in my arms.. luckily, most of the places around here are very animal friendly.. there is so many outdoor shopping areas and restaurants as well and everyone is out there with thier pets. My favorite place here is Santana Row, where they have a farmers market and lotsa outdoor shopping and foods..[/B]


Hey Anna, I am just curious...where is Santana Row? I would love to take Miko there once we make the big move







.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=184675
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, I have to look them up. I'm not too far from Kennesaw by driving so that's on my list. Thanks!









I read that someone said that the post office has a no dogs sign posted..I didn't notice this sign and I took Matrix in with me and conducted my business. It wasn't until I was about to leave that I saw it...I had to laugh b/c no one knew he was in there. The only thing that bothers me is when other people draw attention to him b/c he's really quiet. So they go (in their loudest voice) "IS THAT A DOG IN THERE" and I'm like..yes, shh...then I get a bit upset b/c they had to be looking in my bag to see him b/c he doesn't go near the mesh.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I've taken Princess almost everywhere.. I just have her in my arms.. luckily, most of the places around here are very animal friendly.. there is so many outdoor shopping areas and restaurants as well and everyone is out there with thier pets. My favorite place here is Santana Row, where they have a farmers market and lotsa outdoor shopping and foods..[/B]



I live somewhat close, not too close but it would be fun to take Lilly to a farmers market. Where abouts is santana row? what freeway is close? Also what days is the market open, and what times?

Amber


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I just googled it and I think its in San Jose (northern CA) : http://www.pcfma.com/marketdetail.php?market_id=16 I am getting more and more excited about living in the Bay Area!!!


----------

